# EA Degree in 3 weeks



## Dajohn R (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello All I am new to this forum and just received my official notice of the date and time my EA degree. I've never been so excited and nervous at the same time. Any advice or suggestions ?


----------



## David Duke (Feb 27, 2017)

Relax and enjoy the experience. Do not try and "research"  the degree, if you do you will only lessen the experience for yourself. Congratulations!!


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Pay close attention to what is going on and being said during the ritual. Not only will this make great memories but will serve you well later.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 27, 2017)

Very good advice above.

Relax. Listen, learn, ask questions to someone knowledgeable who likes answering, be polite, patient and understand it can take a while to get a handle on Freemasonry. Seek out a new friend or two at Lodge, every meeting until you know all in the room.


----------



## Dajohn R (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you all for the advice. I am really looking forward to it


----------



## Keith C (Feb 28, 2017)

Great advice above.

I would add that if you have the opportunity to attend another EA degree ritual before you are Passed to FC, it may make things much clearer.  Despite paying attention during your degree, you inevitably miss some things.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 28, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I would add that if you have the opportunity to attend another EA degree ritual before you are Passed to FC, it may make things much clearer. Despite paying attention during your degree, you inevitably miss some things.


Absolutely!


----------



## goomba (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## tldubb (Feb 28, 2017)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## slidelock (Mar 3, 2017)

Enjoy it. 

I would compare it to being hit by a tidal wave of knowledge. You're definitely going to get wet, but most of it will fly right past you or go over your head. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 3, 2017)

slidelock said:


> I would compare it to being hit by a tidal wave of knowledge. You're definitely going to get wet, but most of it will fly right past you or go over your head.


Absolutely agree! I learned much more from watching the EA degree from the sidelines than I did going through myself. It was just so different from anything that I had experienced before that I could not absorb much of it. But don't get me wrong, it was a great experience and I wouldn't trade it for the world!


----------



## bienf (Mar 4, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Great advice above.
> 
> I would add that if you have the opportunity to attend another EA degree ritual before you are Passed to FC, it may make things much clearer.  Despite paying attention during your degree, you inevitably miss some things.



Total agreement Bro. In the Philippines, all sorts of things are running through your mind through out the ritual that you cannot pay attention to the whole thing, I myself only recalled about 20% of the ritual and it made more sense when I was able to attend someone else's EA degree conferral.


----------



## JLB658 (Mar 9, 2017)

The only thing I would add is don't just watch from the sideline, but take part.  There are many parts you can learn right after initiation.  you can't imagine how much it helps you in learning your EA studies.  I also agree, do not research ahead of time.  It takes away from the experience.


----------



## Dajohn R (Mar 16, 2017)

Good Morning all I will be receiving my EA degree tomorrow @ Lafayette Lodge No 27  I am super excited !


----------



## grayflannelsuit (Mar 17, 2017)

Good luck, and remember to enjoy the day as much as you can!


----------



## Dajohn R (Mar 18, 2017)

Just wanted to share a picture from tonight it was one of the greatest experiences of my life I will never forget it ! I'm the fella in the blue suit


----------



## Bloke (Mar 18, 2017)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Duke (Mar 18, 2017)

Dajohn R said:


> View attachment 5607 Just wanted to share a picture from tonight it was one of the greatest experiences of my life I will never forget it ! I'm the fella in the blue suit



The apron gave you away before the suit!  Congratulations my Brother.


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## David Duke (Mar 18, 2017)

Whoops just noticed the other EA


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## Dajohn R (Mar 18, 2017)

David Duke said:


> The apron gave you away before the suit!  Congratulations my Brother.
> 
> 
> David Duke
> ...





David Duke said:


> Whoops just noticed the other EA
> 
> 
> David Duke
> ...


Haha Thanks brother !


----------



## RayverInColorado (Mar 18, 2017)

Dajohn R said:


> View attachment 5607 Just wanted to share a picture from tonight it was one of the greatest experiences of my life I will never forget it ! I'm the fella in the blue suit



Congratulations Brother 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome by brother!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dajohn R (Mar 18, 2017)

RayverInColorado said:


> Congratulations Brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


Thanks brother !


----------



## Dajohn R (Mar 18, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Welcome by brother!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Thank you brother !


----------



## Keith C (Mar 18, 2017)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## Dajohn R (Mar 19, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Congratulations Brother.


Thank you brother !


----------



## Dajohn R (Oct 24, 2017)

Last night I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason


----------



## Josh Pruitt (Oct 25, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!  Now take your learning and move forward.  Also remember there is a world of knowledge that you still will uncover.  Never stop learning/researching!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 25, 2017)

Dajohn R said:


> Last night I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason


Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Keith C (Oct 25, 2017)

Dajohn R said:


> Last night I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason



Congratulations!  I trust it was a very moving experience!


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 25, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dajohn R (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you all ! And what an experience it was hehe !


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 7, 2017)

Dajohn R said:


> Last night I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------

